# red zebra breeding with female peacock?



## toubabokoomi (Jan 26, 2011)

i think my red zebra may have breed with my female peacock is that possible? if so i heard the fry could be sterile and more aggressive? just trying to get some info i have no issue breeding peacocks but never dealt with cross breeding


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

the ob (orange blotch) peacock was bred from breeding an ob zebra male with a female aulonocara species... so yea its def possible...i know people get all worked up over this and consider it tainting the blood line.. but im sure it would make for some interesting looking fish...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fry are likely to be fertile...that is the problem. :lol:

Fishkeepers do report that hybrids are more aggressive.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

m1ke715m said:


> the ob (orange blotch) peacock was bred from breeding an ob zebra male with a female aulonocara species... so yea its def possible...i know people get all worked up over this and consider it tainting the blood line.. but im sure it would make for some interesting looking fish...


The origins of OB peacocks is rather speculative in nature, and could have come from a number of combinations.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

oh.. i was under the impression (read somewhere) thats how they came up with the ob peacock... does anyone know of anyone actually breeding ob peacocks from the original seperated species lines?


----------

